# Jack's having a bad week :(



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

First he cut his foot open Monday morning, then he got neutered on Wednesday and last night he seriously hurt his good eye. It was bleeding on the inside and we rushed him to his regular vet as an emergency around 11:30. We think Tyson did it when he snapped at him over a bone but there are no lacerations on his eye. It seems like an injury from bumping into something but we're thinking we would have noticed it. We heard him yelp when Ty snapped at him and then a couple minutes later Donny noticed it. I was on the computer and he walked over to show me. It was the scariest thing  I just kept thinking that he was going to be completely blind. Dr. Butzer thinks he will be ok, but we have to see the opthamologyst first thing Monday morning. Hopefully they'll be able to get us in otherwise we'll be sitting and waiting there all day. 

He's on 3 kinds of eye drops and prednisone which seem to have helped because this morning I can't see blood in his eye but it's very dialted from one of the drops so it looks mostly black. I've been praying and praying that his eye gets better. It was heartbreaking watching him last night. He couldn't see at all and was trying to jump onto the bed and completely missing it. This morning he is seeing and acting happy and normal which is good. I was worried about the pressue building up and his eye being damaged but hopefully things will turn out favorably. I think he's going to be ok but I don't want to get my hopes up ya know. What a week  And an expensive one. His neuter was $360 (I had saved $220 up though so it wasn't too bad) and just for seeing the vet as an emergency was $160 but with the meds it came out to another $250. I'm sure the eye specialist will be expensive too. When it comes down to it though any amount of money is worth it. I just want him to be healthy and happy. I feel so guilty but I have to convince myself that I couldn't have prevented it and that everything happens for a reason (although I so couldn't understand the reason for that). No more chewies/bones for them though. Tyson didn't attack him at all but he did snap at him to warn him not to get that close. What I thought enertained and kept them calm, sure didn't. I'd appreciate all the good vibes, positve thoughts and prayers! It is so important for him to recover since he's already down to one eye. Maybe the specialist will be able to tell me how much exactly his micro eye works. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Oooo noooo poor poor Jack.{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}
I hope his eyes will be ok....sending positive thoughts you way.
Keep us informed of what happens.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

positive thoughts for Jack. I am sure he will be just fine what a week!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww poor Jack 
Hope his eye will be ok


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

ah Jack..  It does sound like this will work out. We'll keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Poor Jack! He sure has had a rough week.  I hope that everything turns out okay at the specialist. Please keep us updated.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg poooooor jack!  i hope it all turns out ok, i will be thinking of you all  let us know what the eye doc says  ((hugs))


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor jack hope everything will be ok


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I hope everything turns out fine, poor baby....I know you must have been so freaked out and worried 
Hugs your way, he'll be in my thoughts...everything will turn out great, you'll see...


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking of you and Jack and hoping he recovers quickly.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww Jack!! Poor little guy 
What a rough week. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, poor guy  I hope things turn out okay for him.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear Jack isn't doing well Katie.  I hope his eye is okay and that he is feeling better soon. *Hugs*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I've had a stomach ache all day worrying about it and I have been really moody  I know tomorrow is going to be even worse. They were talking about having to inject his eye with enzymes to break up the clot. He keeps rubbing at it too and I'm so scared he's going to hurt it. I've been trying to keep the others in their "houses" as much as possible. I just can't wait to see the doctor tomorrow and have a better idea of his condition. Thanks again for your concern, I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Precious Jack! I hope his luck improves. He doesn't deserve to go through so much. Bless him!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Aww...poor Jack, and poor YOU. I hope things work out and he feels alot better soon.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Poor baby! 
I hope Jack's eye is okay.
Things have got to get better for him.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

aww im so sorry to hear about this. i hope he will feel better soon.*send him hugs and kisses*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks again! Jack just saw the eye specialist. He said his bruised eye is looking good and should heal just fine. I have to go back in 2 weeks to make sure but they didn't have to inject anything so that was good. They had to wrap him up in a towel burrito style to keep him still but he was very good, after he peed on them first  I'm sooo happy!! 

He also looked at his micothalmia eye and said he couldn't clearly see his retina but that he thinks there is SOME kind of vision. He said it actually looks pretty normal except that its super tiny. He told Jack that he had a gerbil's eye :lol: Someone asked me if he was a teacup! haha I was soo tempted to say "No, he's a dog!" But I was polite and said that he had a lot more growing to do being only 6 months old and weighing 4.5lbs. She then told me that her daughter had a teacup chi that was only this big ____________ :banghead: Ok so maybe I exagerated but you should have seen the size she made with her hands. I should have asked how old it was. Probably only like 5 weeks :? 
Anyway, today is going to be a good day! Yay!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm so glad things turned out well for him!! I truly was worried, but now he's on his way to getting better!! Yayyyy!!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm so happy jack is doing ok. poo rlittle guy!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Poor Jack... I hope that everything turns out to be okay 

Edit- I just read your update! I'm glad to hear that he is doing better


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

*hugs* for Jack and you, glad to hear he's doing a little better.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww I'm so glad to hear his eye is healing okay.  Deedlit and Cosette send him lots of puppy kisses to get better faster.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh thank goodness everything is working out okay! Hugs to you and Jack and have a nice 4th of July!!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

So glad to hear Jack is doing well.
He is such a little cutie!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad to hear he is doing ok!!


----------



## The O' Riley Factor (May 31, 2006)

> He also looked at his micothalmia eye and said he couldn't clearly see his retina but that he thinks there is SOME kind of vision. He said it actually looks pretty normal except that its super tiny.


What exactally is a micothalmia eye? I was just wondering if he is a Merle Chihuahua, because he has spots and that is one of there traits.


----------

